# Dawn of War 2 Collectors edition



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai

I have recently received and email containing some very nifty information in regards to the Dawn of War 2 Collectors Edition (which I am sure most of you have pre-ordered. I know I have.) What do you get in it? Simple:

- Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II Game 
- "Purifier of Tombs" Plasma Gun 
- "Honored Silence" Sniper Rifle 
- "Snarl of Wolf" Chainsword
- 4 exclusive metallic colours (Scaly green, Platinum, Golden Purple, Metallic Red) 
- Blood Ravens Battle Standard 
- "Scourge of Xenos" Heavy Bolter 
- 1 unique chapter "Marauders"
- And a bonus multiplayer map!

Most of these things are available for use in-game, such as the plasma gun and the heavy bolter, but what I want to know is, like the new colours, is the Blood Ravens Battle Standard something you get in game or a real flag-like thing?

And just so you know, here's a link to the info, its from EB Games
http://www.ebgames.com.au/PC/product.cfm?ID=13777#


----------



## Judas Masias

$109.95 are you f'n kidding me:angry:. From what i heard if you pre-ordered the game from Gamestop then you got all of the special stuff. So WTF is EB games trying to pull?


----------



## cafel

Fairly sure that price is in Australian dollars, so it's 73.19 American for them and I can't find a preorder price on the US EB Games site.


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai

the pre-order price in AUS is $10, do the math


----------



## Necrosis

Seriously that is freaking expensive. I'll just go buy the normal copy or just preorder it from someone else or wait a few months to let the price drop.


----------



## Lone

Totally think EB and Gamestop are the same store now. >.>


----------



## dlakertor

what are these? - "Purifier of Tombs" Plasma Gun
- "Honored Silence" Sniper Rifle
- "Snarl of Wolf" Chainsword
- Blood Ravens Battle Standard
- "Scourge of Xenos" Heavy Bolter 
it doesnt say what they actually are...


----------



## The Wraithlord

If those colours are actual paints and the guns are bitz and not all for use in game.... I may go for that.


----------



## Vaz

dlakertor said:


> what are these? - "Purifier of Tombs" Plasma Gun
> - "Honored Silence" Sniper Rifle
> - "Snarl of Wolf" Chainsword
> - Blood Ravens Battle Standard
> - "Scourge of Xenos" Heavy Bolter
> it doesnt say what they actually are...


Reskinned Weapons to be found during the Campaign. That's all that's known. Alternatively, they could be additional weapons for the Single Player - I can't see Relic letting anyone gaining advantage by just buying the game pre-ordered.

It's likely that they will be unlockable during the normal game, (such as an increase to the effectiveness), but it's likely that they are the listed rewards for the campaign for completing a side quest over the Main Quest, and subsequently branched out.


----------



## Kharnage

> - And a bonus multiplayer map!


Quick update, guys. The MP map is called 'Legis High Stratum'.

Personally, I am going to pre-order it as soon as possible. I am interested to see what all this 'Marauders' stuff is about.

Concerning the MP map though, I hope it is released in a patch, so those who have not pre-ordered it can play it on GFWL.


----------



## dlakertor

hmm it sounds good, though re skinned weapons...


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai

what i really want to know is if you get the collectors edition, if the Blood Ravens banner is actually made and supplied with the game?


----------



## Djinn24

I am disappointed that there is no minis with this. I would have already preordered if there would have been a LE minis including like they did with the deluxe edition of the age of reckoning.

As it sits I will have to wait and see exactly what the exclusives are before buying.


----------



## Talos

There are a large number of different limited editions. Each country seems to be 2-3. The uk seem to have less stuff but get a steelbox. So far Relic have said there are no minis. Also very disappointed with the paints being limited i would love the metallic paints but you cant get them all unless you live in the states. Remember to choose carefuly as Relic say they have no plans to release the other weapon skins and paints as DLC. Also the weapons dont give any bonus in MP relic said they are just there to look good.
Here is a list of all the Limited editions. Thanks to eblake at relicnews forums for this list.


1. Chapter Command Gear Pack
Equip your Force Commander with two unique armors, power fist, bolt pistol, plasma gun and iron halo. In either ranged or close combat, you will lead your force to victory. Also includes the Revilers and Angels Sanguine armor patterns, and eight additional army painter colors.









a) Items: "Weapons and War Gear Pack":
-- “Cuirass of Azariah” Armor,
-- “Pistol of Baal” Bolt Pistol
-- “Gauntlet of Blood” Power Fist
-- “Mantle of the Great Father” Armor
-- “Fearsome Light of Faith” Plasma Gun
-- “Laurels of Hadrian” Iron Halo

b) Unique Chapters
-- "Revilers”
-- “Angels Sanguine”

c) Exclusive colors: 8 exclusive metallic colors
-- Shining Gold
-- Mithril Silver
-- Abyss Purple
-- Insect Green
-- Iron
-- Abyss Orange
-- Brazen Brass
-- Metallic Blue

d) Available at:
-- GAMESTOP/EBGAMES



2. Destroyer Wargear Set
Sergeant Avitus wields the heaviest weapons in the Space Marine arsenal. Equip him with this unique armor, heavy bolter and missile launcher, and exterminate the xenos! Also includes the Novamarines armor pattern, and four additional army painter colors.










a) Items: "Destroyer Wargear Set" for Avitus' Devastor Marines
--"Armour of the Destroyer" Devastator armour
--"Purge of Victory Bay" heavy bolter
--"Unerring Thunderbolt" missile launcher

b) Unique Chapters
-- "Novamarines"

c) Exclusive colors: 4 exclusive colors
-- Dwarf Bronze
-- Abyss Blue
-- Abyss Magenta
-- Butonic Brown

d) Available at
-- GAME (UK) Comes in a limited edition collector's Steelbook. There is also a regular edition. It is not clear if both get the preorder bonus at this time.
-- Bol.com (Dutch)
-- Amazon (Germany) along the Sniper Wargear Set. Available in regular and Limited Steelbook version.


3. Sniper Wargear Set
Sergeant Cyrus leads his scouts ahead of the Space Marine strike force, taking out high-value targets. Equip him with this unique armor, sniper rifle and combat shotgun and strike with deadly precision. Also includes the Angels of Redemption armor pattern, and four additional army painter colors.










a) Items: "Sniper Wargear Set", for Cyrus's Scout squad
-- "Grim Silence" armour
-- "Initiate's Lesson of Strength" shotgun
-- "Deathtouch of the Angel" sniper rifle

b) Unique Chapters
-- "Angels of Redemption"

c) Exclusive colors: 4 exclusive colors
-- Abyss Yellow
-- Chainmail
-- Abyss Green
-- Rotting Flesh

d) Available at
-- HMV (UK) Comes in a limited edition collector's Steelbook.
-- Dynabyte (Dutch)
-- Amazon (Germany) along the Destroyer Wargear Set.
-- FRY'S (US)

4. Stenguard Wargear Set
Sergeant Tarkus leads his Tactical Marines into the fires of battle, shrugging off massive damage. Arm him with this unique armor, bolter and grenade pack for the battle to come. Also includes the Taurans armor pattern, and four additional army painter colors.









a) Items: "Sternguard Wargear Set" for Sergeant Tarkus' Tactical Marines
-- "Armor of Vandea"
-- Mastercrafted grenades
-- "Unforgiving Truth" Bolter

b) Unique Chapters
-- "Taurans"

c) 4 Exclusive colors:
-- Bronze
-- Metallic Yellow
-- Metallic Orange
-- Spectral Blue

d) Available at
-- Amazon
-- Free Record Shop (Dutch)
-- Amazon (UK) 

5. Vanguard Wargear Set
Sergeant Thaddeus and his Assault Marines soar into battle. Equip him with this unique armor, bolt pistol and chainsword and charge into the heart of the enemy horde. Also includes the Brazen Claws armor pattern, and four additional army painter colors.









a) Items: "Vanguard Wargear Set" for Assault Marines
-- "Raven's barding of Flight" Armor
-- "Herald of the Coming Doom" Bolt Pistol
-- "Blade of Ulyus" Chainsword

b) Unique Chapters
-- Brazen Claws

c) 4 Exclusive colors:
-- Burnished Gold
-- Abyss Red
-- Metallic Green
-- Crystal Blue

d) Available at:
-- DIXONS (Dutch)
-- Play (UK)

6. Artificer Wargear Set
From the battle standard of the Blood Ravens to a mighty heavy bolter and a deadly chainsword, these five exclusive pieces of wargear give all your squads the edge against their countless enemies. Also includes an exclusive multiplayer map, the Marauders armor pattern, and four additional army painter colors.










) Items:
-- "Purifier of Tombs" Plasma Gun
-- "Honored Silence" Sniper Rifle
-- "Snarl of Wolf" Chainsword
-- "Scourge of Xenos" Heavy Bolter
-- "Blood Ravens" Battle Standard

b) Unique Chapters
-- Marauders

c) 4 Exclusive colors:
-- Scaly Green
-- Platinum
-- Golden Purple
-- Metallic Red

d) Bonus Multiplayer Map

e) Available at:
-- Best Buy (US)
-- EBGAMES (Australia) NOTE: This is listed as Collector's Edition, not as preorder bonus.
-- Gamesman (New Zeland) NOTE: This is listed as Collector's Edition, not as preorder bonus.
-- THQ Digital Download.


----------



## Djinn24

+rep for the info and great find. Overall not impressed with what you get.

Very upset that we can not get an LE, rellic is a bunch of punks for not getting them for us.


----------



## dlakertor

that kinda sucks, i wanted the colours but i live in the uk :angry:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Damn straight, have some rep from me as well!


----------



## Lord Reevan

I was talking to our stock managers recently and there are rumours of certain places getting a special model made for DoW2 but not actually supplied with it. Like a special pre order bonus in gamestop... no confirmation on that but there is a chance....


----------



## Talos

thanks for the rep guys but all I did was move a list I found on the relic forums to here.

I will wait till the beta to see if I like the game then if I do I think I will ordered the destroyer one. Just so I get the colour bronze. In game I would like to paint my SM as Iron Warriors and use the Tech marine. To do that I need the metal colours. The sternguard one may be better for paints actually. I will have to see what the army painter is like in the beta.
Was very sad to here they would be no sliders in the army painter.


----------



## sgt macragge

Thats pretty awesome if you ask me. I know its a shame thats theres no LE figures but meh. Ill be getting the sternguard pack purely because: the assault squad one on play does not have a metal tin, i prefer it over devs, i cant get the first or last one.
On amazon its 24.99 for the metal tin and 24.99 for the normal one. WTF is the point in this? AND also, anyone reckon i can run this on a macbook? all the other specs i surpass, but the graphics needs at least 128 mb, and i have intergrated graphics xm3100 which means i have 128, but can also share more through my ram.

No worries tho, cos if not i can run it on my decent desktop round dads house


----------



## Ste

all the weapons are equipable items on teh 'heros' in sngle player campaign =] u can unlock different weaponry and armour parts throughout the campaign. hope i was of some help


----------

